# Officially got rid of my training wheels today



## KevinK (May 4, 2017)

Today I sold my compound bow that I haven't shot since Labor day weekend 2016. I've been wanting to get rid of it for months but was waiting for the market to be right. It felt good and no second thoughts. I'm officially committed now.


----------



## Dennis (May 4, 2017)

Awesome welcome to the trad side


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2017)

Congratulations on your graduation to shooting real bows.


----------



## savannahsdad (May 5, 2017)

You'll not regret it.....now you will see just how much fun archery can be!


----------



## Jayin J (May 5, 2017)

Welcome to the addiction.........


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2017)

Welcome to the dark side. ........


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 8, 2017)

all fun & games until the first time a deer walks by just out of "stick-bow" range and you wish you had your compound!  Just kidding, getting close is the easy part - but not being able to draw back and hold it while the deer is still in another zip code waiting for it to get in position for a shot will test your frustration level! 

Funny I was dead-set on buying a crossbow but now I am sticking with my trad gear. I'm not going to take the easier route of newer technology when I know full well that thousands of deer have been taken with trad gear - to use a crossbow means admitting I'm not as skilled as earlier generations. Sorry but I believe I am, or at least have the ability to become that skilled.


----------



## sawtooth (May 10, 2017)

Welcome. Glad to have you. It's pretty slow around here right now but it will pick up in the fall.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 11, 2017)

savannahsdad said:


> You'll not regret it.....now you will see just how much fun archery can be!



definitely fun once you get to the point where you don't have to think about it much. Now if I get a few minutes here and there I can just nock an arrow and shoot, and the arrow goes right where I'm looking. No warm-up, no practice shots, just relax and let your body do it's thing. I'm sure I'm gripping the bow right, coming back to my anchor point, etc. the same every time, but I'm not actively thinking about it anymore - whoever compares shooting a bow (especially "instinctively") to throwing a baseball has the comparison correct IMO.


----------



## bbb6765 (May 30, 2017)

Welcome, it's not about the equipment here, it's the comradery.  I put down my compound years ago and haven't missed it at all. You'll find the nicest most helpful people with this group of enthusiast.


----------

